

Video from office during Arcata earthquake: dog sensing it before anyone else - jamesjyu
http://www.youtube.com/v/lG5w7oo-vak

======
BrentRitterbeck
It says Arcata (that would be California) right in the corner and the date is
January 9, 2010.

~~~
jamesjyu
Oops! You're totally right. I had just assumed it was from Haiti. Changed the
title to reflect this.

------
EssenceOfStupid
I am pretty sure I saw this video before the Haitian earthquake. None the
less, it's still an interesting video.

